# Mark Bell - Bar Placement For the Big Three



## AnaSCI (Jan 30, 2013)

Bar Placement For the Big Three | Power Project | SuperTraining.TV - YouTube


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jan 30, 2013)

Marks awesome. Great tips. Thanks


----------



## ProFIT (Feb 2, 2013)

Good video!


----------

